# KARACHI | Bahria Town Tower | 27 fl | T/O



## titawan (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Surrounding area of Bahria town tower Karachi,



smfarazm.. said:


>


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

last night


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally cladding started, they bought the plot on back side and constructing another adjacent building next to parking building.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Bahria town tower on top right.

They are doing tile / Aluminium claddings on left side.*


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

on 23rd September


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

From Bahria Town's website


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Cladding work in progress:


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Instagram


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*credit: Dr. Arqam Shariq Syed
*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------

